
Ask HN: What are some good online resources to learn electrical engineering? - mojoe
I&#x27;m currently a firmware engineer, but my formal education was in biochemistry and computer science. I would like to round out my knowledge with some electrical engineering courses, and I would very much appreciate links to good online educational content in this area. I may end up taking classes at a university, but first I&#x27;d like to find out my online options. Thanks!
======
jmc734
This is a good place to start if you aren't already overly familiar with the
principle of electromagnetism and circuit theory:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/science/physics/electricity-
and-...](https://www.khanacademy.org/science/physics/electricity-and-
magnetism) After that the progression of a traditional EE education usually
goes like this: transient and AC circuit analysis (phasors, Fourier, Laplace),
linear systems, opamp and analog filter design, digital logic, some power
stuff (3 phase, etc.), active devices (diodes, BJTs, FETs), RF basics. From
there, the path usually splits based on your personal interest. Some options
are usually power systems, digital systems (embedded systems), digital systems
(IC design), AC design (usually mixed with RF).

------
cat9
Try "All About Circuits" \-
[http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/](http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/)

It's widely used by EE students to help study for exams, figure out labs, etc.

~~~
mojoe
This is interesting, the guy who wrote all the worksheets and textbooks
(Kuphaldt) must be very prolific.

------
ryant0204
iTunes U has some great free content including full UC Berkeley EE courses. I
used to listen to them in my free time, and it's a great resource considering
UC Berkeley is one the top EE schools.

~~~
mojoe
Thanks, I was unaware of the Berkeley courses! I did a search and found that
they have multiple ways of accessing them:

[http://webcast.berkeley.edu/series.html#c,d,Electrical_Engin...](http://webcast.berkeley.edu/series.html#c,d,Electrical_Engineering)

------
Hydraulix989
You should also try reading Horowitz's Art of Electronics. Are you more
interested in learning about digital or analog?

~~~
hackerboos
The new edition will likely cover both in detail. It's out in May on Amazon
UK.

------
Yadi
This is an awesome EE course from MIT on AI:

MIT Course: 6.034 AI: Undergraduate level

[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-034-artificial-intelligence-fall-2010/)

~~~
cottonseed
That's not an EE course, it's a CS course.

------
cottonseed
edX 6.002X, MIT's introductory circuits course, just started up:

[https://www.edx.org/course/circuits-electronics-
mitx-6-002x-...](https://www.edx.org/course/circuits-electronics-
mitx-6-002x-0)

I'm not aware of many more advanced EE online courses.

~~~
mojoe
This is excellent, exactly what I was looking for initially.

------
solve
There never will be a truly great way to learn by yourself, until very high
quality free design tools become widely available. This is not the case today.
Free EE tools are still terrible compared to, for example, tools used in
software development. The very expensive tools are still very lacking as well.

I'm also of the mind that you can't really learn any field 100% purely by
"analysis", and without doing any "creation" \- as is the typical
undergraduate academic approach. I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with
me on this. They're wrong.

------
jtlienwis
I would start with Engineering Circuit Analysis by Hayt and Kemmerly.

